# Meine Teichvergrößerung



## Christian (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallöle,
ich möchte nun mal meinen neuen Teich vorstellen, er ist zwar noch nicht fertig ausgehoben, aber ich möchte mal zeigen wie ich in gebaut habe!

Also wie ich in meiner Vorstellung geschrieben hatte, habe ich drei kleine Japaner für meinen nur 2x2x0,8m großen Teich gekauft, laut Händler sei der Teich groß genug und die passen sich der Größe an bla, bla, bla!

Heute habe ich angefangen zu graben und zwar wird er 3x4x1,40 groß. Eine Pumpe habe ich bei e**y habe ich mir für nur 25€ eine eue Laguna 3000 gakauft, sie schafft gute 5000 L/h. Der Filter wird als Schwerkraftfilter laufen, mit einem Spaltsieb, Bürsten, Schaumstoffmatten, Biofilter und Pflanzenfilter. Die Pumpe wird wahrscheinlich nach dem Biolfilter kommen und einen Teil in den PF und den Rest direkt in den Teich. Das Wasser kommt über einen Bodenablauff und Skimmer, wobei dir Rohre im Teich verlegt sind! Die Tiefenzone von 1,20-1,40m mach gute 90% aus, der Rest ist für Pflanzen.

Heute waren wir ochim Koicenter, ich brauchte Tankconnektoren und Innotec. Die Koi waren riesig, der größte ein Chagoi war gute 90cm groß. Etwas kleiner waren Aka Matsuba, Asagi und viele anderen. Alle aus Niigata sebst ausgesucht.

Bilder mache ich morgen!


----------



## Christian (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
gestern hatte ich leider keine zeit mehr Fotos einzustellen, da ich doch noch den alten Teich entfernt habe, die Fische und Pflanzen umquartiert habe und noch weiter gegraben habe! Als nächste Woche wird noch ein halber Tag gegraben und dann ist er fertig und kann mit Tankkonektoren und Folie fertig gestellt werden!

So nun zu den Bildern, leider sind die vom aktuellen Stand nichts geworden aber die Fische habe ich gut fotografieren können:


----------



## Christian (4. Okt. 2004)

So mit dem Graben bin ich gestern endlich fertig geworden, so dass ich nächstes Wochenende die Flanschen und die Folie einbauen kann. Eine Pflanzzone gibt es auch, wo die Koi aber nicht reinschwimmen können und ansonsten wird er mit diversen Sumpfpflanzen, __ Papageienfeder un vielen anderen Wasserpflanzen besetzt. ür den Wall besorge ich mir kleinbleibende Rhododendren, Gräser und nächstes Jahr noch Bambus und japanischen __ Ahorn.

Leider ist er jetzt nun 1,20m tief, aber ich kann nicht tiefer gehen, wegen dem Grundwasser und bei 1,20m bin ich auch eine sehr feste Mergelschicht gestoßen! Aber das muss reichen, das Grundwasser wärmt ja auch noch etwas von unten!


----------



## StefanS (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir jetzt nicht übel, was ich schreibe.

Das mit dem Bambus auf dem Wall würde ich mir noch einmal schwer überlegen. Der sucht - so oder so - seinen Weg ins Wasser. Bei dieser Platzierung bekommst Du auch keine Rhizomsperre hin, der übliche Trick, nur von der teichabgewandten Seite zu bewässern, funktioniert auch nicht.

Japanischer __ Ahorn auf dem Wall: Japanischer Ahorn ist teuer, neigt zu plötzlichem Tod ohne erkennbare Ursache und wird über die Jahre bemerkenswert geross. Andererseits sieht es gut aus, wenn sich so ein Bäumchen über's Wasser neigt. Bei Deiner Teichgrösse aber würde ich sagen: Vorsicht, Laubfall !

Grundwasser bei 1,20 Metern Tiefe ist zwar möglich, aber selten. Wahrscheinlicher handelt es sich um Oberflächenwasser, das die Mergelschicht nicht durchdringt. Grundsätzlich ist selbst Wasser kein Grund, den Teich nicht tiefer zu machen. Es gilt dann nur: Möglichst schnell fertigwerden ! Wenn Du nochmals 20 cm tiefer kommen könntest, wäre das sicher positiv. Darüber hinaus sind die Ufer oben zu steil. Das Substrat rutscht Dir in den ohnehin nicht allzu grossen Tiefbereich. 

Der Teich ist bei weitem noch nicht glatt genug, um Folie ohne dickes Vlies auszulegen. Es sieht mir nicht danach aus, als hättest Du den oben aufgeschütteten Wall intensiv verdichtet. Wenn Du das nicht machst, wird sich der Rand setzen - und zwar ungleichmässig. Die tiefste Stelle des Teichrandes gibt den maximalen Wasserstand vor. Bestimmte Unebenheiten hast Du wohl mit Zement ausgeschmiert. Grundsätzlich eine gute Sache. Allerdings scheint es mir, dass Du ziemlich viel Zement unter den Sand gemischt hast. Das gibt messerscharfe Kanten, wenn sich der Boden setzt. Zement zum Ausschmieren von Löchern usw. muss mager sein, d.h. 1 Teil Zement auf 7 Teile Sand. Wenn man mit dem Daumen fest auf den ausgehärteten Zement drückt, muss dieser nachgeben.

Ich hänge einmal ein paar Fotos von meinem Teichbau an. Als ich mit dem Uferwall fertig war (der Zement gibt nicht nach...), habe ich noch alle Steinchen abgesammelt - und dann immer noch Vlies untergelegt. Vielleicht gibt das eine Idee von der Oberfläche.

Du solltest Dir überlegen, ob Du nicht die eine oder andere Sache vor dem Auslegen der Folie noch optimieren willst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe mich schon vor einiger Zeit per Email an Erich Maier gewandt - antwortet wohl nicht.


----------



## Christian (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich nehme es dir natürlich überhaupt nicht übel, im Gegenteil ich finde es nett von dir mich darauf hinzuweisen!

Ich wollte den Bambus, wie meinen jetzigen in ein Speissfass zu setzten, mit einigen Löchern am Boden und der __ Ahorn ist wirklich sehr teuer, aber mit dem Laubfall mache ich mir mal keine Sorgen, denn ich möchte ja einen Skimmer einbauen.

Das Grundwasser ist hier sehr, sehr hoch, in einem Dorf 3km wieter ist es noch schlimmer, aber hier geht es noch, ich werde es aber noch mal versuchen tiefer zu gehen und ich hoffe es klappt!

Den Magerbeton habe ich wegen der Wurzeln genommen und die entstandenen Löcher damit wieder zugekleistert.

Mit den Ufer muss ich mir auf alle Fälle noch was ausdenken, aber ich wollte eigentlich in Körbe, halbierte Töpfe pflanzen und diese dann versenken. Das mit dem Wall stimmt, der muss noch dichter werden, sonst rutscht er ab.

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, so viele schöne Pflanzen und üppig bepflanzt, Das Erich Maier sich icht meldet ist komisch!


----------



## StefanS (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

Erich Maier: Vielleicht hat der (noch) keine Saison ? Oder zu viel Saison ?? Habe extra Deinen Namen genannt, denn ich würde mir gerne ein Moorbeet anlegen (da warst Du ziemlich überzeugend).

Zu den Pflanzen: Das ist keine Klugscheisserei, sondern eigene, blutige (durch intensiven Gebrauch der Spitzhacke) Erfahrung.  Nimm wenigstens keinen Bambus, sondern (horstbildenden !) Miscanthus - Chinaschilf. Einmal unabhängig davon, dass ich nicht weiss, wie Du den Kübel in den Wall integrieren willst: Die Gefahr ist gross, dass Bambus selbst da ausbüchst. Wie gesagt, gegen japanischen __ Ahorn ist nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings gibt es eine verbreitete Ahorn-Krankheit (ist ein Virus), der schlagartig einen Ast nach dem anderen absterben lässt. Und dann schiessen Dir die Tränen waagerecht aus den Augen. Habe meinen mit Mühe und Not (durch mehrfaches Umsetzen) gerettet. Der Ahorn ist jetzt etwa mannshoch !

Das mit dem Zement ist auf alle Fälle eine gute Idee - aber er muss unter Druck  _nachgiebig_ sein. Sicher bin ich mir beim Uferwall und den Flachwasserzonen: Den Uferwall musst Du unbedingt verdichten. Da tut auch ein Zementstein mit Loch in der Mitte, durch den Du einen Stiel steckst, als Handstampfer gute Dienste - vorausgesetzt, die zu verdichtenden Schichten sind nicht zu dick. Die Ufer sind entschieden zu steil - wo willst Du da irgend etwas hinstellen ? Einmal abgesehen davon, dass das Substrat immer noch abrutscht. - Es lohnt sich, da noch etwas Arbeit zu investieren.  Gegen Wasser hilft ein Loch an der tiefsten Stelle, grossen Kübel mit Pumpe hinein und einströmendes Wasser abpumpen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Deine Samen habe ich nicht vergessen. Nur - zuerst war ich ziemlich krank und musste heute meine Frau (die geht immer zur Post...) mit vereitertem Kiefer ausfliegen lassen, damit sie in Deutschland operiert werden kann.  Kommt aber noch.
S.


----------



## Christian (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
ich habe nichts von Klugscheisserei gesagt oder gedacht!

Also Erich Maier hat eigentlich immer Saison. Ruf doch einfach mal an und frag nach! Ich lege auch dieses jahr noch ein kleines Moorbeetchen an. Habe ähmlich samen von der echten europäischen Trollblume erhalten.

Mein Bambus ist ein Fargesia, die sollen laut Literatur nicht wuchern, also keine Horste bilden, deshalb denke ich mal dass er nicht ausbricht, der Kübel ist übrigens schon gut intigriert, siehe 3. Foto, rechts bei dem Holzbalken! Chinaschilf finde ich zwar schön, aber wucherndes mag ich nicht so, aber wenn es irgendwo mal einen schönen gibt, kauf ich ihn bestimmt.
Das mit dem Virus wusste ich nicht, hoffentlich bekommt meiner sowas nicht! Kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied zwischem rotem und grünem jap. __ Ahorn? Was könnte ich och für Pflanzen für de Wall nehmen? Hier steht noch eine uralte Funkie rum, geht die?

Die Idee mit dem Handstampfer gefällt mir sehr!!!! Die Körbe sollten eigentlich mit Harken am Ufer befestigt werden und dann eingehängt werden. So hat das auch jemand hier gemacht und es soll auch eher ein Koiteich werden, aber halt auch mit pflanzen!

Wegen den Samen: ich habe Geduld und wünsche dir und deiner Frau gute Besserung!!


----------



## sanke10 (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Chritian !
Wenn Du Koi s halten willst ,Baue dir bitte einen richtigen großen und tiefen Teich und eine ordentliche Filteranlage.Sonst sind die Probleme
vorprogramiert.
         Gruß Sanke 10


----------

